# Possible New motor on 15'4"



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd say thats to much weight, plus your usually standing up while using one making it even more tippy.
Have you been reading about OSWLD flipping his classic for a second time? Now if you had a classic I'd say maybe, but a highsider just won't be safe plus with the narrower transom and lots of lbs you might get swamped alot.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

That motor belongs on a very wide boat with enough room to stand and steer from a rock solid position. 

Frank_S


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

One thought [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom Orl Had a 6Hp on my boat and it was on the edge ...

*DON'T Do It INDY !!!*

Dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Not safe at all!!!

Personally I think the 85lb range is about pushing it safety-wise on a 15'4" hull and you are talking about doubling that. Plus you'll be standing with that motor to operate it correctly. 

Bad combination IMHO.

Look for another hull if the deal on the motor is too good to pass up, or pass on the motor deal entirely.

-T


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was thinking those same two thoughts, Tom et al. Thanks for the replies. The motor is such a good deal though. I DID however find a more adequate 6 hp longtail for the same price, but newer condition which weighs in at 70 pounds, same as my 6 hp two stroke. I think I may go with that due to area lakes having 10 hp restrictions.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I think the 6hp will work fine on your boat. Post pics of whatever you get.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

better check the transom ...Width


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I would shoot Tom in Orlando a PM with some questions on his setup. He was running a 6hp longtail on a 13 hull for a bit I think and could probably give you some great input on the setup and his thoughts on running one on the 15 hull. He's a gheenoe guru so I'd take his opinions to heart. 

-T


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I ended up getting a Go_devil 6.5 hopped up with jets, intake and exhaust!! This thing runs like a beast in the marsh.  I went through waist high grass!! So much for needing to make my outboard "Weedless"!!! LOL


----------

